# Smitty pen



## Smitty37 (Mar 3, 2014)

If you've been around awhile you know that I collect pens - nearly all from IAP members.  I have pens from a lot of members (over 80) but very few have a pen from me.  A couple of PITH swaps and maybe 2 or 3 others.

I am not a master pen maker and I don't make extra-ordinary blanks (in fact I don't make any blanks) but I'm curious if there are any members who collect who might like a pen from me in their collection.


----------



## Rchan63 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi Leroy

Although I'm not a collector nor do I make my own blanks. I would like to own a pen from another turner. 

Richard


----------



## Edgar (Mar 3, 2014)

Leroy,
I would love to own one of your pens & would be happy to do a swap with you sometime. I don't make blanks either and I'm no where near an advanced pen turner, but I do grow some nice wood.

Edgar


----------



## eranox (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't have a formal collection, but I've been thinking about starting one.  I can't think of a better first addition!  This would be conditional on you receiving one of mine, of course. :tongue:

I suspect many of us here would like to own pens from other turners. Perhaps we can set up an exchange program?  I'd say DTG&W would be the place for this kind of thing, but I wouldn't want to clutter that forum up with all the trade ads.


----------



## ChrisD123 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey, I haven't either started a collection as nothing I have made so far have been anything I couldn't make another one of and since money is tight for a university student I sell anything if it the right price! However I'd love to do a pen swap with you and of course I'd never sell a gift  pm me if your interested!


----------



## glenspens (Mar 3, 2014)

count me in


----------



## johns486 (Mar 3, 2014)

Would love to have one of your creations can swap if you tell me what you like


----------



## Edward Cypher (Mar 3, 2014)

I too would be proud to have a Smitty pen.  I am not a good pen maker but I would do one for you.  I do cast my own but they are no where near as cool as most of the ones I see on here.


----------



## plantman (Mar 3, 2014)

Smitty; I am a pen collector and have over 600 in my collection, I would be honored to swap pens with you and add yours to my collection.   Jim  S


----------



## Janster (Mar 3, 2014)

....I am down for a SWAP!


----------



## bjbear76 (Mar 3, 2014)

Absolutely, you can count me in!


----------



## walshjp17 (Mar 3, 2014)

Count me in as well.


----------



## gimpy (Mar 3, 2014)

What do you have in mind


----------



## mlconnelly (Mar 3, 2014)

I am fairly new to the pen making world in my opinion but would certainly be up for a Smitty pen. I would be glad to swap.


----------



## SteveJ (Mar 3, 2014)

You could be in for making a lot of pens Leroy!  Nothing I have to offer will compare with the ones you bid on in the bash!


----------



## ssajn (Mar 3, 2014)

I have a small collection. 
You have several of mine and I believe I have one coming from you in the mail now. I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## plano_harry (Mar 3, 2014)

I'll swap pens with you Smitty.  I will trade you an amboyna LeRoi


----------



## yorkie (Mar 3, 2014)

I would be interested in a pen swap.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 3, 2014)

I think it left in Today's mail. I think this is it but it might be a very similar blank with chrome fittings.... 



ssajn said:


> I have a small collection.
> You have several of mine and I believe I have one coming from you in the mail now. I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Fordwakeman (Mar 3, 2014)

I would be down for a swap.


----------



## Jeff turns (Mar 3, 2014)

That would be very cool. I have picked up pens from other turners and plan on keeping for keepsakes . I would be honored to have pen from you and I think we should get a pen trading thing going on here.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Easy guys*

I want to be clear about something.  I didn't say anything about swap.  And, before anyone asks, I'm not talking about me selling my pens either.
I'm not looking to put any obligation on anyone here or create a contract that says I gave you one so you owe me one.

The IAP, several times a year runs a PITH (Pen In The Hat) for members to exchange pens with each other.  I'm not thinking in terms of encroaching on that either.  If someone thinks a swap club is a good idea, approach Jeff with it.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 3, 2014)

Sometimes I am amazed.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 3, 2014)

Me too!!!:biggrin: What amazes you Chuck???


----------



## dudstuen (Mar 3, 2014)

Count me in Smitty, Only pens I have are ones I made myself. I collect alot of other things and would like to start a pen collection with one of yours, and then with other members. Great idea!  I will anxiously wait for further details. ,Dave


----------



## larryc (Mar 3, 2014)

I'd like to be involved in a swap too but if I get a pen from somebody I feel obligated to reciprocate. But if you won't accept a pen in return I'll just have to give it to someone else.
Larry


----------



## LeeR (Mar 3, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> I want to be clear about something.  I didn't say anything about swap.  And, before anyone asks, I'm not talking about me selling my pens either.
> I'm not looking to put any obligation on anyone here or create a contract that says I gave you one so you owe me one.
> 
> The IAP, several times a year runs a PITH (Pen In The Hat) for members to exchange pens with each other.  I'm not thinking in terms of encroaching on that either.  If someone thinks a swap club is a good idea, approach Jeff with it.



Leroy,

That's pretty generous of you.  You are going to be VERY busy with all the response to your post!  I'd be very grateful, but I want to get a pen to you first.

I do not sell pens, and mostly make them for my own family and friends, and for gifts.  I recently retired and now involved in a major remodel of our home, and need an occasional getaway from that work, so I turn a pen or tool handle for some escape!  I'll check your website for a address.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 3, 2014)

I did not make any offer Lee, I asked a question - I did not say what I would do when I got the answer. Admittedly I have a couple of possibilities in the back of my mind but I haven't said or implied what they are.  I did say what they are not.





LeeR said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to be clear about something. I didn't say anything about swap. And, before anyone asks, I'm not talking about me selling my pens either.
> ...


----------



## lorbay (Mar 3, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> I did not make any offer Lee, I asked a question - I did not say what I would do when I got the answer. Admittedly I have a couple of possibilities in the back of my mind but I haven't said or implied what they are.  I did say what they are not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LeRoy you sure opened up a can of worms here. Lol
Lin.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 4, 2014)

my "pen collection" ends up in my wife's purse.


----------



## LeeR (Mar 4, 2014)

Leroy,

Looks like a lot of people misinterpreted your post!

But I'll send you one anyway, I wasn't responding only for a trade deal.

I'll have to try your questioning methods with my grand kids.  "Do you kids want to go get ice cream?"

After the commotion settles, I'll inform them it wasn't an offer -- I was just seeing who was interested.  :biggrin:



Smitty37 said:


> I did not make any offer Lee, I asked a question - I did not say what I would do when I got the answer. Admittedly I have a couple of possibilities in the back of my mind but I haven't said or implied what they are.  I did say what they are not.


----------



## penmaker1967 (Mar 4, 2014)

i wouold be honored to have a smitty pen we can do a swap if u like


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 4, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> Me too!!!:biggrin: What amazes you Chuck???


 I am now into my 6th year here. I've seen a lot of posts with a little twist in it or, a title that has double meaning. Maybe that could be another bash contest.  

I guess what amazes me is what lengths we might have to go to, to complete a trade. Hence this thread? Please, correct me if I'm wrong.:wink:


----------



## gimpy (Mar 4, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> I want to be clear about something.  I didn't say anything about swap.  And, before anyone asks, I'm not talking about me selling my pens either.
> I'm not looking to put any obligation on anyone here or create a contract that says I gave you one so you owe me one.
> 
> The IAP, several times a year runs a PITH (Pen In The Hat) for members to exchange pens with each other.  I'm not thinking in terms of encroaching on that either.  If someone thinks a swap club is a good idea, approach Jeff with it.




That is the very same reason I put in my reply
"what do you have in mind"


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 4, 2014)

I'll swap with ya Smitty!!


----------



## traderdon55 (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a small collection that I have received from various PITH exchanges. Although my wife has confiscated several of mine for her collection,I have never kept one of mine for myself. I have had several I thought about keeping but I always ended up selling them. Even though I sell most of the ones I make the ones that I have received from other IAP members are treasured possessions that are not for sale at any price.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 4, 2014)

I am not a master pen maker and I don't make extra-ordinary blanks (in fact I don't make any blanks) but *I'm curious* if there are any *members who collect* who *might like a pen from me in their collection*. 

Now Lee, that doesn't read to me like an offer or an invitation to swap pens with all 16000 plus members of IAP..  


LeeR said:


> Leroy,
> 
> Looks like a lot of people misinterpreted your post!
> 
> ...


----------



## GDGeorge (Mar 4, 2014)

Mine do too.  I ask her why she's using the cheap ballpoint and she says that the "good" pens are in her purse.  

Me: "All of them?"

SWMBO: "Yes"

Me: "Why don't your keep one xxxxx?" (in the desk, one her table, with her pad, etc.)

SWMBO:  <the look>
--end of conversation--

Cheers,
J



The Penguin said:


> my "pen collection" ends up in my wife's purse.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 4, 2014)

Trying to fathom the workings of a woman's mind is much like teaching a pig to sing... it doesn't work and likely will annoy the pig.... 

I've made a number of pens for my wife... she's loved everyone of them, puts them in her purse, shows them off to everyone and uses the give away pens from the bank??????


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a few pens that I've gotten from swaps - she takes those too...even after I tell her I didn't make it and it was a gift from a friend and I don't want to use it - just leave it on my shelf to admire it.

she takes them anyway!!!


----------



## Mike Powell (Mar 4, 2014)

I would love to have a pen from you Mr. Smith.  It would be an honor.


----------



## Katya (Mar 4, 2014)

..Easier to ask who WOULDN'T love a pen from you, Smitty!

I too would consider it an honour.. have benefited from your advice many times, and I'm always ready to see what you'll contribute to a conversation.  I have only done one PITH so far (with Pwhay, bless him) and am very keen indeed on having an IAP collection.  Willing to swap with anyone except Smitty.. as that seems to annoy him<smile>
Cheers
Catherine


----------



## Edgar (Mar 4, 2014)

Smitty,
I showed your original post to my lawyer who works for the prestigious firm of Dewey, Chetham, & Howe and he assures me that there was an implicit contract in there. 

Ed


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 4, 2014)

:biggrin:Well I will turn the matter over to my son-in-law who is the Chief Financial Officer for an approximately 300 member law firm that specializes in contract law - he has enough influence there to prevail upon them to take his poor, ancient, sickly father-in-law living on a too small fixed income as a pro bono case. Any further communications on this matter will be forwarded to them.:biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 4, 2014)

larryc said:


> I'd like to be involved in a swap too but if I get a pen from somebody I feel obligated to reciprocate. But if you won't accept a pen in return I'll just have to give it to someone else.
> Larry


 They are always looking for pens to send to the troops.  I'm sending a bunch there myself.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 4, 2014)

SMJ1957 said:


> You could be in for making a lot of pens Leroy! Nothing I have to offer will compare with the ones you bid on in the bash!


 Nothing I can make would compare to them either.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 4, 2014)

plano_harry said:


> I'll swap pens with you Smitty. I will trade you an amboyna LeRoi


I think I already have a couple of your turnings Harry...


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 4, 2014)

lorbay said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


LeRoy you sure opened up a can of worms here. Lol
Lin.[/quote] I sure did....


----------



## SteveJ (Mar 4, 2014)

Seems more like a box of pens than a can of worms... Can you make a pen out of worms?


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 4, 2014)

SMJ1957 said:


> Seems more like a box of pens than a can of worms... *Can you make a pen out of worms*?


 Egad, Stephen don't give them ideas or pretty soon exoticblanks will have them in on consignment from somebody who owns a nightwalker farm and is looking for a place to park the ones drowned by fishermen.


----------



## Mike Powell (Mar 4, 2014)

Smitty37 said:


> SMJ1957 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems more like a box of pens than a can of worms... *Can you make a pen out of worms*?
> ...


 
Is that something like a Vampire or Zombie.  If so I want a pen made from that....


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 4, 2014)

Mike Powell said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > SMJ1957 said:
> ...


hmmmmm---guess you didn't grow up with a fish pole as a third arm.


----------



## Mike Powell (Mar 4, 2014)

Mr. Smith, I know what a nightcrawer is.  I used to use 2 pieces of rebar and run them together to get them to come to the top, but nightwalkers sounds like zombies or vampires.


----------



## plano_harry (Mar 4, 2014)

Smitty, If you want to make me a pen, I would be honored.  I know you didn't ask for a trade.  I offered one because I thought it would be fun.

Harry


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 4, 2014)

Mike Powell said:


> Mr. Smith, I know what a nightcrawer is. I used to use 2 pieces of rebar and run them together to get them to come to the top, but nightwalkers sounds like zombies or vampires.


Where I come from what you call a nightcrawler was called a nightwalker.


----------



## Mike Powell (Mar 4, 2014)

Ah! ok now we are seeing eye to eye.  Yea in Texas they are eathworms or nightcrawlers.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 4, 2014)

Mike Powell said:


> Ah! ok now we are seeing eye to eye. Yea in Texas they are eathworms or nightcrawlers.


We called them fish worms and nightwalkers in PA.  Fish worms we used to flip dry cow flops and find them underneith.


----------



## randog (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello, 
I am somewaht a newbie to pan making. I have been starting to experiment with various techniques and such. To be able to get a pen from another IAP member would be awesome. Thank you for your offer.
Randog


----------



## gimpy (Mar 5, 2014)

randog said:


> Hello,
> I am somewaht a newbie to pan making. I have been starting to experiment with various techniques and such. To be able to get a pen from another IAP member would be awesome. Thank you for your offer.
> Randog



So, what kind and size of "pans" do you make:smile-big:


----------



## tbroye (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey Leroy when you get caught up let me know and I will so swap with.  You are going to be a very busy guy for while, have fun.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 6, 2014)

Again, I didn't say anything about a swap. In fact I said swaps are not on the table. I asked only who might be interested in having a pen made by me.


----------



## Donovan (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi LeRoy I would really appreciate one of your pens 

Donovan


----------



## penmaker1967 (Mar 6, 2014)

got my pen today smitty very nice pen i have been thinking of trying this style so now i think i will thanks again


----------

